# Spanish camping sites



## mikeclowes (May 30, 2012)

Hi can anyone recommend any good campsites between Peniscola and the French border and even into France, we will be making our way back after Friday and take about 2 weeks to Calais
ACSI or camping cheques or any other sites preferably near beach but not essential 
Thanks in anticipation Mike


----------



## Cazzie (Feb 13, 2009)

Camping International at Last Fosca,just north of Palamos is one of our favourites.
300 metres from a beautiful cove with sandy beach and lovely coastal walks.

Cazzie


----------



## WingPete (Jan 29, 2006)

*Narbonne*

I have found the Aire for Narbonne Plage very accessible and convenient, 50 yds from the beach behind dunes, and good facilities for few days.


----------

